# Sunday's Show and Tell ...5/2/21



## jd56 (May 2, 2021)

Hope all are well.
Some swaps are in play. Hopefully the spring air (minus the pollen) has got all motivated to share.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Recieved the quill seat stem for the Silver King project.
Still looking for the OG aluminum hbars...


----------



## buck hughes (May 2, 2021)

Hawthorne Aluminum 24" bike.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 2, 2021)

Scooped up this Hornet Deluxe ... rides great


----------



## barneyguey (May 2, 2021)

I'm super excited. I fly out to Georgia today to ride with Pete to the memory Lane Swap Meet. Yahoo!

I got this badge in the mail a couple days ago. It's in even better shape than the ebay photo showed. Thanks for the tip Mike.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I'm super excited. I fly out to Georgia today. to ride with Pete to the memory Lane Swap Meet. Yahoo!
> 
> I got this badge in the mail a couple days ago. It's in even better shape than the ebay photo showed. Thanks for the tip Mike.
> 
> View attachment 1402905



You mean Buddy and Pete! Have fun Barry. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 2, 2021)

Drove 5 hours round trip late last night to snag this... was recovered by an inmate in the prison system in Colorado 15 years ago. Thanks to @saladshooter who helped me confirm what I had. My first...


----------



## barneyguey (May 2, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> You mean Buddy and Pete! Have fun Barry. V/r Shawn



Thank you Shawn. I'm sorry Buddy, I didn't mean to leave you out. I look forward to meeting Buddy. I'll be missing my dogs. Buddy can keep me company.


----------



## DonChristie (May 2, 2021)

Found some organizational tools for the shop! The carasol is all metal! My fasteners will be finally organized!


----------



## tanksalot (May 2, 2021)

I planned on buying a bike this week it fell through for the moment. But ended up buying a RC Tamiya Frog for $20 at a yard sale with batteries and a charger !!! And a Navy anchor !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2021)

Some of you may remember a score I posted in last weeks "Show & Tell" from a CL ad about a free pile of rims & chain guards. Seen here.



Well, he sent me an email last Monday morning that he had some other stuff he was going to throw out and wanted to see if I wanted any of it. " I have some middleweight forks & some handle bars. It will be in a pile in the driveway by 4:00pm." Yes Sir! I'll be there to pick it up! Here is part 2 of the free CL add that keeps on giving....





















What's really cool about all of this is the fork I need for a build I mocked up last weekend(that I was quickly realizing may not be that easy to find)was in the pile!   And while the needed laid back seatpost also needed wasn't in there, quite possibly the coolest bullmoose bars I've ever seen were!
















As excited as I am by the fork I think my favorite part of all this FREE stuff is the half gallon jug of valve caps!!


----------



## rickyd (May 2, 2021)

Haysville swap


----------



## SoBayRon (May 2, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Some of you may remember a score I posted in last weeks "Show & Tell" from a CL ad about a free pile of rims & chain guards. Seen here.View attachment 1403017
> 
> Well, he sent me an email last Monday morning that he had some other stuff he was going to throw out and wanted to see if I wanted any of it. " I have some middleweight forks & some handle bars. It will be in a pile in the driveway by 4:00pm." Yes Sir! I'll be there to pick it up! Here is part 2 of the free CL add that keeps on giving....
> View attachment 1403021
> ...



Wow. Just wow..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Wow. Just wow..





I know, right!!! 

Got to meet the guy this time. Super nice guy that's getting ready to move to western Colorado not far from my home town.

(what's really odd in the case of the needed fork: if I think about something I would like & feel strongly about it, most often it appears or something very close to my desires.....) It happens a lot.


----------



## dogdart (May 2, 2021)

Thanks to @HEMI426 , I  get to be the next guy to hope to find a Blister tank half


----------



## cds2323 (May 2, 2021)

Last Sunday I had a few bikes delivered from Chicago by a fellow CABEr. The two girls were FB finds he picked up for me and the Manton springer was part of a trade we did. 

A prewar Manton and Smith with Ranger Majestic badge. Nice thing about the girls Mantons is all the parts interchange with boys frames, even the fork. 


A pre 48 Schwinn with BFG badge. The lense for the light was inside the cover and I have a seat for it. 



And I got this Manton frame with the springer and cool Zep chainguard. 



And after he left I saw this listed on FB while we were talking. Wasn’t able to pick it up til Monday. In the crappy FB pic it looked more like a C model Schwinn. Glad to discover that it was a Huffman built 36 bike when I got there. The battery tube is shot but I have the correct aluminum one that I picked up from Paul G in February.


----------



## stezell (May 2, 2021)

That's some good karma Eric.


----------



## petritl (May 2, 2021)

I brought home my dad’s 1929 Ford and a 1950’s Craftsman 48” metal lathe


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2021)

stezell said:


> That's some good karma Eric.




Thank you! I like to think so. If you put good out into the world it will come back to you. I like to think this is reward for stuff, advice & help given out over the years. Another reason/side effect to keep doing it.


----------



## stezell (May 2, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you! I like to think so. If you put good out into the world it will come back to you. I like to think this is reward for stuff, advice & help given out over the years. Another reason/side effect to keep doing it.



I've always been a believer in what comes around goes around and to treat others as you would like to be treated of course animals as well.


----------



## mynameislegion (May 2, 2021)

Forgot about this one.
36 CWC "slab tank" project
Will take it to MLC.


----------



## Astroyama (May 2, 2021)

As a token of my appreciation , I recently made this cookie/candy tin for my neighbor  “Joe Floyd” who is a retired businessman and full time philanthropist now.  After retiring, Joe acquired and restored every single car Henry Ford manufactured in 1936 and then recently donated them to the Early Ford V8 Foundation located in Auburn Indiana.  He even went as far as building the museum a  replica 1936 World’s Fair  Ford Rotunda type building and mimicked a period correct 1936 dealership display inside for all 19 of his cars.
The lettering on the tin says…PERFORMANCE - KNOW HOW SINCE 1936….the year Joe Floyd was born.   I know its beginner at best, but painting it was hella fun and Joe Loves it.
Check out Joe’s 1936 dealership here….


			Floyd-Motors Auburn, Indiana
		


The Floyd V8 Brand has thoroughly enriched my life via Nostalgic Drag Racing, whereas, his son and I usually race this yellow vintage car called “Flat Heads Revenge” couple times per year. Vintage Drag Racing is pre 1965…cool stuff.  This chopped-up channeled model-A has a fuel injected system hand-built and pioneered by the Dualateers car club of St.Paul Minnesota.  Flat Heads Revenge car has been actively racing since the 50”s.  Now the Floyd V8 brand is proud care taker of this little gem. 

I took the privilage of polishing Joe's Stainless Steel car one last time before it left his shop to Auburn.  Shinny!

Also, I was lucky enough to accidentally have a cup of coffee with Lance Armstrong one day, whereas I ran into him getting my morning coffee not realizing he was hired as a celebrity for our annual Mayor’s  Ride to support Veterans during the motorcycle rally.
The Mayor took a lot of grief for hiring Lance, but replied, “We are a City of 2nd Chances.” 
 Anyway, I wish they had a bicycle race for Doper’s Only…Dash for the Cash Run What'cha Brung!      
My mom found my deceased brothers “Jacky Stewart” AFX track in the upstairs attic this week…Rad!      Hoping nothing is missing.


----------



## Nashman (May 2, 2021)

I got a couple of Ebay items this week. I'll post part of the seller description on the guitar, and Wikipedia version of the Gyron full size car, mine is a toy made in Japan. The toy works perfect, just needed some detailing. The roof lifts up and down red light lights up by auto battery motion in one setting with lever under the car, the other setting it steers and goes forward or reverse with flashing rear red/torch light. It is in Good company with a Firebird II ( friction) and Firebird III (battery op/bump and go) and a Lincoln Futura with cable/steering working lights.

* The Guitar: DUESENBERG STARPLAYER TV 25TH ANNIVERSARY *

_In 1995 the world was introduced to the original Duesenberg Starplayer guitar.

Over the years this iconic model has developed into one of the most impactful new lines within the music industry.

Today the Starplayer TV spends countless hours in studios and stages around the world, with legends like Mike Campbell, Joe Walsh, Ron Wood, John Mayer, Bob Dylan, Johnny Depp, Chris Cornell, Dave Stewart and many others placing the Duesenberg Starplayer TV into the history books.

STARPLAYER TV 25TH ANNIVERSARY METALLIC SILVER EDITION

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_

The *Ford Gyron* was a futuristic two-wheeled gyrocar first shown to the world in 1961 at the Detroit Motor Show as a concept car designed by Syd Mead. One wheel was at the front and the other at the rear like a motorcycle and the car was stabilized by gyroscopes. The two occupants of the vehicle were seated side by side and, when the vehicle was stationary, two small legs appeared from the sides to support it. The vehicle was created for research and marketing purposes, with no intention to put it into production.

Alex Tremulis was the designer and the gyroscopic systems were based on Louis Brennan's theories. The Ford Motor Company of Detroit gave credit for the Gyron to Louis Brennan. Alex Tremulis had started his career with the US Air Force and worked in 1948 at the Wright-Patterson Air Force Base on the concept of Military flying saucers. He then became the chief designer for the ill-fated Tucker automobile before joining Ford, and was also involved with the Tuscan gyroscopic motorcycles and the Gyronaught XU1 gyroscopic car.

The original fiberglass concept was destroyed in the 1962 Ford Rotunda fire. Only the studio model remains today, it was sold at an auction in December 2012 for $40,000.




















































 The


----------



## buickmike (May 2, 2021)

Looks like the flat tank is carrying battery tray! How bout taking it off to sell to meee.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I got a couple of Ebay items this week. I'll post part of the seller description on the guitar, and Wikipedia version of the Gyron full size car, mine is a toy made in Japan. The toy works perfect, just needed some detailing. The roof lifts up and down red light lights up by auto battery motion in one setting with lever under the car, the other setting it steers and goes forward or reverse with flashing rear red/torch light. It is in Good company with a Firebird II ( friction) and Firebird III (battery op/bump and go) and a Lincoln Futura with cable/steering working lights.
> 
> * The Guitar: DUESENBERG STARPLAYER TV 25TH ANNIVERSARY *
> 
> ...





Pure sweetness right there!! Those cars are amazing!!

But that guitar is beautiful!!!


----------



## Lonestar (May 2, 2021)

Picked up this AMF Texas Ranger at the Flea Market











Happy Sunday Yall!


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2021)

Almost finished with the new kitchen, coffee bar and laundry room. Picked up a 1920s water cooler, and a nicely equipped 1941 girls Schwinn.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 2, 2021)

Rescued these from a burn pile.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 2, 2021)

Also, I needed this Elgin, like a hole in the head, but for $10, I couldn't pass it up. Picked up today.


----------



## Nashman (May 2, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> Also, I needed this Elgin, like a hole in the head, but for $10, I couldn't pass it up. Picked up today.
> 
> View attachment 1403273



I dig the pedals. Look to be from an exercise bike. I had almost the identical Elgin back in the 80's. I painted it red with white on the raised c-guard lines, it looked pretty sweet, as does this one. Even the matching seat cover is funky! $10.00, what a steal. Probably rides nice or will with a little TLC. Way to go!!


----------



## Nashman (May 2, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Almost finished with the new kitchen, coffee bar and laundry room. Picked up a 1920s water cooler, and a nicely equipped 1941 girls Schwinn.View attachment 1403236
> 
> View attachment 1403237
> 
> ...



Now that's a GOOD week...LUV the cooler, Kitchen is swell, and that Schwinn is deluxe!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 2, 2021)

Found this men's jc higgins 4 star deluxe from the original owners.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 2, 2021)

Found this one up by Dodger Stadium. Been garaged for 30 years. Will make a nice rider for the wife. Already started clean up and it’s never been apart before. Cool project.


----------



## Hastings (May 2, 2021)

Craigslist find. nice simple 1938 Westfield. Wife is excited for her new ride. Will clean up very nicely!


----------



## Nashman (May 2, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Craigslist find. nice simple 1938 Westfield. Wife is excited for her new ride. Will clean up very nicely!
> 
> View attachment 1403434
> 
> View attachment 1403435



Wow, that's amazing. Total eye candy. The seat, orig. paint, the decal,reflector... Your Wife is a lucky gal. ( my G/F rides a 80's beach cruiser because the ballooners are too heavy)...oh well at least she rides with me...... Enjoy!


----------



## Jay81 (May 2, 2021)

Used bikes are a hot item right now, with local bike shops having a hard time getting new bikes in. These older bikes make good riders, and there's a good market for them here. Picked these up to flip on CL and FB. 
The Schwinn Continental is like new, looks like it was never ridden. It came from a guy that I bought some bikes from last year that kept my number.
The Huffy and Evans were from a local yard sale, where I also bought a bike, and 4 scooters for my kids. Already sold the Evans, and half of what I got for it covered everything from that yard sale. 
Then I just picked up the Montgomery Wards cruiser off FB, and swapped out the Thick Slick tires for some I had laying around.


----------



## THE STIG (May 2, 2021)

this is all i found today..






..


----------



## Jarod24 (May 2, 2021)

A couple pieces to the new build.


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 2, 2021)

Not something I find every Sunday:


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 2, 2021)

stezell said:


> I've always been a believer in what comes around goes around and to treat others as you would like to be treated of course animals as well.




Absolutely! How I'm wired.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 2, 2021)

I received this 1896 Keating and some Keating goods this week. Went to to Texas BMX Roundup show and swap and picked up some midschool smalls. After the show there was a 15 mile (I did 20 total on my 24” S&M) BMX ride that brought out a hundred or so riders. When the ride finished I headed to the bat bridge and watched the sunset and bats fly out. Pretty good day.


----------



## IngoMike (May 2, 2021)

KevinsBikes said:


> Not something I find every Sunday:



Wow! That is an amazing Sunday!!....


----------



## redline1968 (May 2, 2021)

1930s neon clock for tums


----------



## IngoMike (May 2, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> 1930s neon clock for tums




Looks like a modified/different Action Ad clock...I have one with the same old school neon color.....Nice! The Tums thermometer takes it to the next level!


----------



## stezell (May 3, 2021)

KevinsBikes said:


> Not something I find every Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 1403513
> 
> ...



All I know Kevin is you better not be looking for any hubs at least for a little while. Looks like some great stuff man!


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 3, 2021)

stezell said:


> All I know Kevin is you better not be looking for any hubs at least for a little while. Looks like some great stuff man!




Sadly I still need some - I need front SM hubs!  Or other pre 30’s narrow hubs.  I have lots to trade now


----------



## Just Jeff (May 3, 2021)

Forgot to take photos of my finds this past week, so I had to do it this morning at work.
New to me Murray project, and a rear rack for my 1954 Leader


----------



## Jeff54 (May 3, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> As a token of my appreciation , I recently made this cookie/candy tin for my neighbor  “Joe Floyd” who is a retired businessman and full time philanthropist now.  After retiring, Joe acquired and restored every single car Henry Ford manufactured in 1936 and then recently donated them to the Early Ford V8 Foundation located in Auburn Indiana.  He even went as far as building the museum a  replica 1936 World’s Fair  Ford Rotunda type building and mimicked a period correct 1936 dealership display inside for all 19 of his cars.
> The lettering on the tin says…PERFORMANCE - KNOW HOW SINCE 1936….the year Joe Floyd was born.   I know its beginner at best, but painting it was hella fun and Joe Loves it.
> Check out Joe’s 1936 dealership here….
> 
> ...



"I took the privilage of polishing Joe's Stainless Steel car one last time before it left his shop to Auburn. Shinny!"

I'll say: Dam; better not get too close to that thing or it's suck U into another dimension! Wow!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 4, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I dig the pedals. Look to be from an exercise bike. I had almost the identical Elgin back in the 80's. I painted it red with white on the raised c-guard lines, it looked pretty sweet, as does this one. Even the matching seat cover is funky! $10.00, what a steal. Probably rides nice or will with a little TLC. Way to go!!



Speaking of Exercise bike; I picked up an 80's Schwinn Airdyne last Sunday. Surprising for a Taiwan made thing. And, apparently ,built before they sent em to China. I looked at a used Schwinn China models, a little flimsy and chains suck, cheap. . But this, even with warn pedals,  it's very well built, Like 9,000+ miles on odometer, or whatever that thing is measuring, who cares?  The chain is still tight, never adjusted before. Paint even looks like it's candy, Harvest Gold too.

I been getting awfully weak to dare make  usual short sprints  on my bikes as often as I'd been,  from treatment in past 10 months. In  only a few days, literally, U know how boring exercising bikes can be:  Just pushing, sprinting it as hard as I can for a few minutes at a time, a few times a day, my whole body; ankles, knees, legs Butt, gut, waist, chest, hands and arms.  feel real again. Albeit, I broke two vertebra, crushed disks too,  doing some very heavy chores in Navy, over 40 year ago, yet, just very light and easy toe touching, relaxes those thighs and upper too lower back muscles to where pressure from tight back muscles solves that. I do need that more frequently with it as, it works em a little too great too.

Get up off dumb seat,  Pull and push handle bars, sprint the peddles, crank and the   Fan spins a hard breeze on ya, wheee!  I'd been thinking for several months about getting a trainer for my Trek or stand alone exercise bike but wanted something more.  Besides, I get bored too quick doing routine exercises for  2o minutes, half hour, Blah, blah, blah.  What a friggen awesome near total exercise bike/machine that is!  Have always been slender but even younger,  in top health and fitness, surfing, tennis, biking, golfing, baseball, foot ball, Water polo, high Diving, track, pole vault, whatever and any other sport peeps let me play, [I'm a player not a watcher] never had Abs to be bragging about. Yet they starting to show already, and I actually gained a few needed pounds. WTF?

Mine was a hunerd bucks while average used; early 80's too IDK when last made, 1990 somtin? but the AD2 and AD3 Harvest gold models,   go for an average of 200 otherwise patience can get em for 50. Mines got a stupid timer on it still too, but, shesh, I ain't looking for loosing weight and like, want an exercising  measured timer routine. Don't need it If U sprint these, U know pretty quick when U done U job cause it'll hit U up real soon or U gonna pass out if U over do it. .

Looked around and Boxers been doing this for endurance and  not very long at a time too. Even my wife who was complaining, at first, gets on it every day, not sprinting as much though. However she like a quick fix now too. 

  Highly recommend, I mean, sprint these suckers, only a few minutes a day,  if U just a cruiser most every day or like looking at U old bikes? / GET ONE! Dam, I would of it  when I was born! for health and fitness? and only a couple- sprinting it, 2,3,4 maybe even 5 minutes for me  in a few week or next month.  } I mean, like, I ain't really bad condition yet poor last week and past months, but way better this]  Too kool!


----------



## undercover_poe (May 13, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> I planned on buying a bike this week it fell through for the moment. But ended up buying a RC Tamiya Frog for $20 at a yard sale with batteries and a charger !!! And a Navy anchor !
> 
> View attachment 1402948
> 
> ...



That’s an unbelievable deal. Want to triple your money!!???


----------



## Nashman (Aug 8, 2021)

Got my numbers matching 1961 Corvette roadster on Thursday. I dig it. Took the hardtop off on Friday. Better pics to follow. Has a black soft top/power, only 422 were power tops.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2021)

Bob just curious why you didn’t post on this week’s show and tell?


Nashman said:


> Got my numbers matching 1961 Corvette roadster on Thursday. I dig it. Took the hardtop off on Friday. Better pics to follow. Has a black soft top/power, only 422 were power tops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 8, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Got my numbers matching 1961 Corvette roadster on Thursday. I dig it. Took the hardtop off on Friday. Better pics to follow. Has a black soft top/power, only 422 were power tops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW WOW WOW KILLER CAR VEARY NICE🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Bob just curious why you didn’t post on this week’s show and tell?



Me ???


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2021)

Bob just curious why you didn’t post on this week’s sho


Nashman said:


> Got my numbers matching 1961 Corvette roadster on Thursday. I dig it. Took the hardtop off on Friday. Better pics to follow. Has a black soft top/power, only 422 were power tops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ???
No @Nashman


----------



## Nashman (Aug 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Bob just curious why you didn’t post on this week’s sho
> 
> Me ???
> No @Nashman



Ha!!  Thanks Shawn. In my haste, I never even looked at the date of the saved thread. We have had a hot, dry Summer and my Cabe/internet time has been minimal as I'm outside enjoying nature and vintage mechanical toys. Maybe I'll try next Sunday and get the date correct. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Nashman (Aug 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Bob just curious why you didn’t post on this week’s show and tell?



Ha!! Thanks Shawn. In my haste, I never even looked at the date of the saved thread. We have had a hot, dry Summer and my Cabe/internet time has been minimal as I'm outside enjoying nature and vintage mechanical toys. Maybe I'll try next Sunday and get the date correct. Cheers, Bob ( my lackluster computer skills are showing too!!  Ha!!)


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Got my numbers matching 1961 Corvette roadster on Thursday. I dig it. Took the hardtop off on Friday. Better pics to follow. Has a black soft top/power, only 422 were power tops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sCHw-eet! But, where were you hiding the 100 mint Nash's you traded for this?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 9, 2021)

👍


----------



## Nashman (Aug 9, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> sCHw-eet! But, where were you hiding the 100 mint Nash's you traded for this?



 Thanks.. ha!...Currently my 1957 Nash Metropolitan convertible is under a car cover, hopefully get a roof over it ( albeit a temporary shed for Winter) and hopefully a concrete pad poured and a permanent garage extension this Fall or Spring at the latest. I really think I need to keep the Met., and it needs a permanent garage and I can't afford to move ( or the hassle moving all my "stuff") so hopefully can add on to the existing structure.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Thanks.. ha!...Currently my 1957 Nash Metropolitan convertible is under a car cover, hopefully get a roof over it ( albeit a temporary shed for Winter) and hopefully a concrete pad poured and a permanent garage extension this Fall or Spring at the latest. I really think I need to keep the Met., and it needs a permanent garage and I can't afford to move ( or the hassle moving all my "stuff") so hopefully can add on to the existing structure.
> 
> View attachment 1460169
> 
> ...



I get an image from the Cars movie. Your little Nash, could have been in a sad part like  this scene below but,   It missed the cut.
Kicked it out the of garage. With low tires, sad eyes, drooping spare tire on rear like a sad puppy dog;  Crawling over to storage, unwillingly, wanting to sneak back; Scolding it: "Out, out, out!.  Out you go." The vett with a sharp, slick expression and a little bit of an smirk, making its self comfy, settling in its nest. .


----------



## Nashman (Aug 9, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> I get an image from the Cars movie. Your little Nash, could have been in a sad part like  this scene below but,   It missed the cut.
> Kicked it out the of garage. With low tires, sad eyes, drooping spare tire on rear like a sad puppy dog;  Crawling over to storage, unwillingly, wanting to sneak back; Scolding it: "Out, out, out!.  Out you go." The vett with a sharp, slick expression and a little bit of an smirk, making its self comfy, settling in its nest. .



Ha!!Great comparison with the movie. Many people relate my Met to a cartoon type car, and being an old guy ( 64) it does remind me of the cars in Huckleberry Hound, Yogi Bear etc.  Yeah, getting permanent shelter ( extend my garage) is in the works for the Met. I really don't want to sell it and it deserves dry indoor storage. Most of my best bicycles are in my "man cave" basement, but some riders in the garage and shed. Also my '69 Triumph Bonneville 650 is in the garage. No matter how good an outdoor car cover is, it just isn't the same as a real roof and concrete floor. I expect the Vette and the Nash and the Bonni to be room mates all in one building if things go as planned.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 9, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> I get an image from the Cars movie. Your little Nash, could have been in a sad part like  this scene below but,   It missed the cut.
> Kicked it out the of garage. With low tires, sad eyes, drooping spare tire on rear like a sad puppy dog;  Crawling over to storage, unwillingly, wanting to sneak back; Scolding it: "Out, out, out!.  Out you go." The vett with a sharp, slick expression and a little bit of an smirk, making its self comfy, settling in its nest. .



I never saw the movie, Just watched the clip, and got sentimental. Sounds like James Taylor singing. I better watch this in whole. Thanks. The world is a different place.


----------

